# What is best when Used?



## chrsmca (Sep 24, 2013)

Howdy! How is life? Me and my Father went to shop for a used Snowblower today at the heavy Equipment Store here in Our Region, They have Cub Cadet 28 Inches and Poulan Pro 28 Inches, with almost the same specifications and options, We would like to know what is the best buy of the two or maybe You Guys and Gals here can suggest Us others Manufacturers that we did not think or considered. Both are the same price at 975$ and the same wear and tear, We have a lot of snow here in the region where We Live. Please help Us and it will help Us for sure, because we are not experts in Snowblowers. Thanks and have a nice day.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

My humble opinion but those are probably the last two I'd look at. Toro, Snapper, Honda, Ariens, are all good machinees to look at. I'm sure there are others out there but look at these brands. Remember, ya get what ya pay for. Do your homework. Ask questions like you are doing here. Ask yourself if you actually need that big machine. Keep it simple. All the bells and whistles aren't always the best way to go. Don't worry about what the neighbors are using, get what's best for your needs. Knew a guy that insisted he needed a certain type of green and yellow yard tractor because all the neighbors had them. Showed him a nice used riding mower for $200.00. That was seven years ago and he still thanks me for saving him several grand. He's STILL using that same mower.
To remove snow I have a 1978 Ward's/Gilson 8/26. It's a good machine. No bells, no whistles but it does what needs doing.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

I agree, I would avoid both Cub Cadet and Poulan..
For years, I have also been recommending Toro, Snapper/Simplicity, Honda, and Ariens as the "top four" brands. (Snapper & Simplicity are the same thing..both made by Briggs & Stratton)

But we saw on this forum recently that it looks like Toro snowblowers are now being made in Mexico! this is a first for them, first seen this year..Dont know if its all Toro models, or just some...But based on that, I am now removing Toro from my recommend list..which leaves:

1. Ariens (made by Ariens)
2. Honda (made by Honda)
3. Briggs & Stratton brand names:
...Briggs makes 2-stage snowblowers under four brand names..
...as far as I know, they are basically identical: Brute, Snapper, Simplicity,
...and Briggs & Stratton. (there are now B&S labeled snowblowers)

Scot


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I think everyone missed the fact that he said used. Almost $1000 for used seems expensive for most brands, let alone the 2 he listed. Those 2 probably didn't cost that much when new. He didn't say how old they are, but the really old Cub Cadets might be good machines. Obviously to be old enough to be considered a good machine would mean it would be worth maybe $200 max.

I would suggest checking your local craigslist and avoiding the dealer markup.


----------



## Brucebotti (Feb 10, 2013)

For that kind of money you can get a brand new machine. I just purchased a new Ariens Deluxe 28 and it was $999 from the dealer with a 5 year warrantee.
Bruce


----------



## chrsmca (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi! Thank You You Guys or Gals over here, You were much help and You helped Us immensely and We will reconsider Our options that is for sure., Those two I mentioned, I think The Salesman did not Us how old they were but for me it look like they were three years used or around there. We will look at the Manufacturers You suggest Us and Thanks again it is very appreciated.
Take care and have a Super Day.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

I Believe John Deere's are also made by Briggs???


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Simplicity Solid 22 said:


> I Believe John Deere's are also made by Briggs???


They were..from 2005 to 2011.
John Deere snowblowers are no longer being made..Briggs dropped the JD snowblower line 2 years ago...JD dealers now sell Honda snowblowers instead.

Scot


----------



## GreatCanadian (Feb 20, 2013)

I have the Ariens Platinum 30. A big machine. Next door neighbor has the Ariens Deluxe 28. Another big, good machine. Our other neighbor has the Ariens Compact 24. I tell you that is a good little machine. When the storms abate, we all head outside. He takes that little 24 inch Ariens and throws it around effortlessly and clears his driveway as quick as we do. He paid $700 for that machine NEW last year. A much better option than the two you have mentioned in your opening post. I almost purchased that machine myself, but considered it too small. He has changed my mind about that!! We have an average annual snowfall of 126.9 inches. That little compact does fine!


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

I do not believe that Sscotsman...I read that also.... but the body and design are not Honda...No Way.. I think for this year they are still using Briggs products for their lineup.

Proof is in the pudding: John*Deere Snowthrowers JohnDeere.com

JD 1028 has simplicity auger housing and headlight with white lens.
The lower models all look like snappers/lower model simplicity's???

I wanted to see what JD was using as well and did not see any resemblance to Honda... If I am wrong I do apologize but I believe there has been a delay in
Honda usage. Maybe there (Push) lawn mowers will soon be Honda?? 

Unless website is selling old stock???

I did read as well that they would be putting Honda's in their showrooms for 2013 but I think it has not happened as of yet.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Check out the brochure on that website. It's showing features that it says are new for 2010??? What do you suppose that means? The model numbers on the home page match the model numbers in the brochure.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Simplicity Solid 22 said:


> I do not believe that Sscotsman...I read that also.... but the body and design are not Honda...No Way.. I think for this year they are still using Briggs products for their lineup.
> 
> Proof is in the pudding: John*Deere Snowthrowers JohnDeere.com
> 
> ...


You may not believe it, but it's still true! 
the reason the photos you are looking at dont look like Hondas, is because they aren't Hondas..
you are looking at photos of the old JD machines made by Briggs..
sorry, but there is no proof, or pudding..the data on that page is 2 years old.

There aren't going to be any Honda snowblowers painted up in JD green..
JD dealers are now selling Honda snowblowers, but they are painted and labeled as Hondas..
There are not going to be any more JD green snowblowers made, at all..
the last ones were made by Briggs in 2011.

For some reason Briggs has chosen to keep the JD snowblower webpage up..
Probably because there might still be a few remaining models still in stock, 
but if any JD snowblowers are still for sale, they are 2 years old or older..
its unlikely there are any left in dealer showrooms by now..

I was in a JD dealer last winter..No JD snowblowers to be found, only Hondas..
I cant speak for all JD dealers though..I will check it out this winter! see what things look like in JD land..




Blue Hill said:


> Check out the brochure on that website. It's showing features that it says are new for 2010??? What do you suppose that means? The model numbers on the home page match the model numbers in the brochure.


It means that JD snowblower brochure is from 2010, and hasn't been updated since 2010..
because Briggs stopped making JD snowblowers in 2011.

Scot


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

For what it's worth...
In Saskatchewan, Canada many JD dealers sell Ariens. One large dealer with 8 branches is the only place in the southern part of the Province where you can buy Ariens, except of course for the Big Orange - HD, but up here, HD doesn't sell the complete Ariens line. I can't get a Platinum 24 for example.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Down here Home Depot only sells a few models as well.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

I will have to go by my JD dealer and see of if the Hondas are in.
As I said I heard that too but I have just not seen any in a dealership yet.

I think JD has a nerve still offering that on their website.

I never clicked on the brochure I only clicked on the webpage section saying John Deere snow blowers and at the bottom of the page it said...
"Copyright © 2013 Deere & Company. All Rights Reserved" 

Lame by JD!!!!!


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Yeah, they should definitely take down the website!

I bet its still up because it can still be used to drive a small amount of sales..
(and these days, every sale counts..)
Theory: many people wont know there are no longer any JD snowblowers.. people looking for a new snowblower for this winter, who like the JD name, will look up the website, and because the website exists, they will see that JD has JD-branded snowblowers, (even though they dont really) and based on that, they will perhaps stop by a JD dealer..where they can be sold a Honda!  But if the website didnt exist, JD dealers would lose those potential sales..

I dont know for sure that's the reason the page is still up..im just guessing..
could just be webmaster oversight..(but that seems unlikely)
call me cynical, but it does make good business sense to keep the page up awhile for a dead product line..

Scot


----------

